# Us Old Guys of the site, Whats your best bike? Old Guys Rule!!



## PhattCatBicycles (May 21, 2012)

I seen this posted for the under 35 crowd but we all know who has the better bicycles dont we.... Old Guys Rule!!


----------



## Boris (May 21, 2012)

What????? Speak up, I cain't hear ya sonny!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 21, 2012)

At my age I like this one. Being our age you can never be too far from a bathroom!! LOL


----------



## OldRider (May 21, 2012)

We're at that age guys.........


----------



## kingsilver (May 21, 2012)

this use to be my favorite in 1973 while in the navy:






my favorite today a 1937 silver king flo-cycle:


----------



## chitown (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ARXfQzfl9EQ]http://youtu.be/ARXfQzfl9EQ[/video]

Here are my best bikes:

Best Post Apocalyptic Rider: Bontrager B29 with Phil Wood hubs, Redline cranks, DX brakes

View attachment 52542

Best Road Racer: Waterford built Schwinn Prologue with Campy Chorus, Ritchey stem bars, Sella Italia Ti saddle

View attachment 52543

Best Pre-War Ballooner: 1936 Silver King M2

View attachment 52544


----------



## slick (May 21, 2012)

I know you guys over 35 have some insanely killer collectible bikes. Post them up so us young'ins can drool! And since it's outside already for the picture-op take it for a spin around the block or two. It's warmer weather out for the most of us in the good ole USA so go for a spin and enjoy that old bike.


----------



## ace (May 21, 2012)

My 2 cents, i think?


----------



## slick (May 21, 2012)

ace said:


> My 2 cents, i think?
> View attachment 52598





Ace.......My jaw just hit the floor! That's the most impressive array of bikes I have seen gathered all in one picture! WOW!! Thanks for sharing. I strive to have a collection like that someday! Very NICE!! Aerocycle is on my "NEED" list. That mercury is gorgeous with the aluminum fenders.


----------



## Nickinator (May 21, 2012)

ace said:


> My 2 cents, i think?
> View attachment 52598




Ace that is one B-E-A utiful bluebird it has amazing paint on it


----------



## z-bikes (May 22, 2012)

My Twin-60


----------



## mre straightbar (May 22, 2012)

*any of y 28" wheeled bikes*

werent pretty but i rode the poop out of them

city 2 city up to 150 mi
busted a few pedal shafts on that trip
pretty much era correct except for cranks and some times pedals
steel 28 rims scaveneged here and there
wish they hadnt got stolen
Karma prevails
if not ill catch the sorry poops who took themone day slippin
and justice takes over


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2012)

...guess I need to take some pictures. Where's my camera? What was I just gonna do?......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 22, 2012)

*A favorite*

This is one of my new favorites


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2012)

M5, dat purdy.....


----------



## jwm (May 22, 2012)

Well, here's my 1950 B6:




But as far as my_ best_ bike, that prize goes to my '99 Dyno (I fixed it up some, with an 8-speed internal, Felt forks, Brooks B33, and some other stuff)



This is my daily rider, and all-day cruise bike- best rider I've ever owned.

JWM


----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2012)

ace said:


> My 2 cents, i think?
> View attachment 52598




I'm not worthy great collection.  wish i  would have spent my money on them years ago.  my favorite  ride is this when gas  was cheap.


----------



## Boris (May 22, 2012)

Bikewhorder coined the phrase "Competitive Bike Collecting". Although, I'm certainly not in a position to enter into that realm, with some of the bikes that I've seen on this site, I do have this 1938 Colson Imperial, which would be my oldest.


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2012)

Dave, that's a nifty ride!....and I thought all you had was girls bikes.....


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 22, 2012)

I'm kind of like my my 1950 Schwinn Hornet DX that I just finished restoring over the winter. (I also do all my own painting) Or maybe my daughters 1947 CWC RoadMaster?


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 22, 2012)

z-bikes said:


> My Twin-60
> 
> Now THAT'S a BAD ASS BIKE!!!


----------



## slick (May 22, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Bikewhorder coined the phrase "Competitive Bike Collecting". Although, I'm certainly not in a position to enter into that realm, with some of the bikes that I've seen on this site, I do have this 1938 Colson Imperial, which would be my oldest.
> 
> View attachment 52624





Dave, I'm in love with your snaptank! I have the same bike but in maroon and cream but i'm GREEN with envy!! Never seen one in green before!


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2012)

PhattCatBicycles said:


> I'm kind of like my my 1950 Schwinn Hornet DX that I just finished restoring over the winter. (I also do all my own painting) Or maybe my daughters 1947 CWC RoadMaster?




Very nice Brooks....


----------



## danny7147 (May 22, 2012)

Not mine.... but my favourite


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2012)

not much to look at, but I really like this one...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 22, 2012)

At 71 years old i like then all.


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> not much to look at, but I really like this one...




I think that looks quite nice!!!


----------



## Boris (May 22, 2012)

slick said:


> Dave, I'm in love with your snaptank! I have the same bike but in maroon and cream but i'm GREEN with envy!! Never seen one in green before!




Thanks Slick! I wish the tank were original to the bike, BUT I'm not complaining too loudly.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 22, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> At 71 years old i like then all.  Nice collection!!!


----------



## Wcben (May 22, 2012)

My Racycle as seen here (actually in the restoration right now,
 the forks are being nickeled again, the rest will follow)!


----------



## MagicRat (May 23, 2012)

*Hey you "Old Duffers"...*

Dont take any sh*t from those Young Turks on here.

Im 51 so Im sorta stuck in the middle of this battle.(but I got a song for yas)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5tkDOQ77wk


----------



## MagicRat (May 23, 2012)

My POPS sent this to me...

http://www.libertyhigh56.net/special pages/seniors/seniors.htm


----------



## MagicRat (May 23, 2012)

I "think" some of you Gray Beards are in this vid,when you were just little shavers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGLNtZ0rEg&feature=related


----------



## Buster1 (May 23, 2012)

Guess I qualify as an "Old Guy" as I'm 39.   Just started in this hobby about a year.  Got these two and working on two prewars as well.

~Buster


----------



## mre straightbar (May 23, 2012)

*that bike is freakin awesome*



OldRider said:


> We're at that age guys.........




woulldd love to dress up in late 1800s period clthes and ride that through  town would freek these simps out
of course there would be plenty of ma"cabe"
uh halloween poop


----------

